

Mentally calculating the # of Tuesdays between 1700 and 2014 - bumbledraven
http://www.takingthefun.com/2013/12/mentally-calculating-of-tuesdays.html

======
officialjunk
This feels like a bit much to do mentally, without practice. I'd have to write
something down I think.

